# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الإمام النسائي

## علي بن فايز الشهري

الإمام النسائياسمه ونسبه:
هو أحمد بن شعيب بن علي بن سنان بن بحر بن دينار النسائي([1]) الخراساني، الإمام الحافظ الثبت، شيخ الإسلام، ناقد الحديث.
مولده ووفاته:
ولد النسائي سنة خمس عشرة ومائتين بنسا.
وأما وفاته فكانت في فلسطين، في شهر صفر سنة ثلاث وثلاثمائة.
ولوفاته قصة ذكرها مترجموه، فقد كانت إثر اعتداء عليه رحمه الله، قال الدارقطني: "توفي مقتولاً شهيداً".
طلبه للعلم:
طلب النسائي رحمه الله العلم في صغره، فارتحل إلى قتيبة بن سعيد في سنة ثلاثين ومائتين، وعمره إذ ذاك خمس عشرة سنة، فأقام عند قتيبة سنة وشهرين، فأكثر عنه، وكان لا بد قبل ذلك أن يأخذ على علماء بلده قبل أن يرتحل لطلب الحديث، فهي عادة العلماء في طريقة التحصيل في تلك الأزمان.
وأما رحلته لطلب الحديث في الأمصار، فقد قال المزي: "أحد الأئمة المبرزين، والحفاظ المتقنين، والأعلام المشهورين، طاف البلاد، وسمع بخراسان، والعراق، والحجاز، ومصر، والشام، والجزيرة …".
وقال السخاوي: "وارتحل الرحلة الواسعة الجامعة، وسافر في الطلب والجمع إلى البلاد الشاسعة، وطاف البلاد لعلو الإسناد".
شيوخه:
أخذ النسائي عن مشايخ كثيرين، وهذا أثر واضح لرحلته الواسعة، قال المزي: "طاف البلاد، وسمع بخراسان، والعراق، والحجاز، ومصر، والشام، والجزيرة، من جماعة يطول ذكرهم ...".
وقال ابن حجر: "سمع من خلائق".
وقد ألف النسائي رسالة ذكر فيها بعض شيوخه، طبعت باسم: "تسمية الشيوخ"، وعدد الشيوخ الذين ذكرهم فيها ستة وتسعين ومائة شيخ، ومن أشهرهم:
1- الإمام إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي المعروف بابن راهويه (ت 238 هـ).
2- الإمام قتيبة بن سعيد بن جميل البغلاني (ت 240 هـ).
3- الإمام محمود بن غيلان أبو أحمد المروزي (ت 239 هـ).
4- الإمام يحيى بن موسى أبو زكريا (ت 230 هـ).
5- الإمام محمد بن العلاء بن كريب الهمداني (ت 248 هـ).
6- الإمام أحمد بن منيع بن عبد الرحمن البغوي (ت 244 هـ).
تلاميذه:
كان النسائي إمام عصره، وكانت الرحلة إليه من بلدان شتى؛ لأنه استوطن مصر في آخر أمره، وكانت محط أنظار طلاب الحديث، بالإضافة إلى إمامته وعلو شأنه.
قال الذهبي: "ثم استوطن مصر، ورحل الحفاظ إليه، ولم يبق له نظير في هذا الشأن".
ومن أشهرهم:
1- الإمام أبو بشر محمد بن أحمد الدولابي (ت 310 هـ).
2- الإمام أبو عوانة يعقوب بن إسحاق الإسفراييني (ت 316 هـ).
3- الإمام أحمد بن محمد بن سلامة أبو جعفر الطحاوي (ت 321 هـ).
4- الإمام محمد بن عمرو بن أبي جعفر العقيلي (ت 322 هـ).
5- الإمام سليمان بن أحمد أبو القاسم الطبراني (ت 360 هـ).
6- الإمام أحمد بن محمد بن إسحاق أبو بكر بن السني (ت 364 هـ).
7- الإمام عبد الله بن عدي أبو أحمد الجرجاني (ت 365 هـ).
ثناء العلماء عليه:
اتفقت كلمة أهل العلم على الثناء عليه، والاعتراف بفضله وعلمه.
قال الدارقطني: "أبو عبد الرحمن مقدم على كل من يذكر بهذا العلم من أهل عصره".
وقال أيضاً: "كان أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي أفقه مشايخ مصر في عصره، وأعرفهم بالصحيح والسقيم من الآثار، وأعلمهم بالرجال".
وقال أبو علي الحافظ: "أخبرنا الإمام في الحديث بلا مدافعة أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي".
وقال الذهبي: :وكان من بحور العلم مع الفهم، والاتقان، والبصر، ونقد الرجال، وحسن التأليف".
وقال أيضاً: "ولم يكن أحد في رأس الثلاثمائة أحفظ من النسائي، وهو أحذق بالحديث وعلله ورجاله من مسلم، ومن أبي داود، ومن أبي عيسى، وهو جار في مضمار البخاري، وأبي زرعة".
مؤلفاته:
له مؤلفات كثيرة من أهمها:
1- المجتبى من السنن: مطبوع عدة طبعات، منها طبعة المكتبة التجارية الكبرى (1349 هـ)، وطبع على هامشها  "زهر الربى على المجتبى" للسيوطي([2]).
2- السنن الكبرى: طبع في اثنتي عشرة مجلدة في مؤسسة الرسالة بتحقيق حسن 
عبد المنعم شلبي، بإشراف الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط.
3- تسمية فقهاء الأمصار من أصحاب رسول الله × ومن بعدهم من أهل المدينة.
4- الطبقات.
5- تسمية من لم يرو عنه غير رجل واحد([3]).
6- الضعفاء والمتروكين: وطبع بتحقيق محمود إبراهيم زايد بدار الوعي – حلب.
7- كتاب الإغراب: وقد طبع جزء منه في مجلد، حققه الدكتور محمد الثاني بن عمر بن موسى وطبع بدار المآثر بالمدينة النبوية.
8- تسمية مشايخ أبي عبد الرحمن النسائي الذين سمع منهم.
9- ذكر المدلسين([4]).



([1]) نسبة إلى نسا، وهي مدينة بخراسان، بينها وبين سرخس يومان، وبينها وبين مرو خمسة أيام، وبينها وبين أبيورد  يوم، ولا وجود لمدينة نسا الآن، وتقع أطلالها إلى الغرب من عشق آباد عاصمة تركمانستان على بعد خمسة أميال منها، وهذه المنطقة التي تقع فيها مدن نسا، وعشق آباد واقفة في الوادي العريض الذي يقع بين جبال (كدبت داغ)، وصحراء (قراقوم) ويسمى هذا الوادي اليوم بـ (دَرّة كز). ينظر: "معجم البلدان" (5/281)، "بلدان الخلافة الشرقية" (ص435).


([2]) "دليل مرلفات الحديث الشريف" (1/306).

([3]) وهذه الرسائل الثلاث طبعت بتحقيق مشهور حسن سلمان، عبد الكريم الوريكان، مكتبة المنار، الطبعة الأولى 1408 هـ.

([4]) وهاتان الرسالتان طبعتا بدار عالم الفوائد 1423 هـ بتحقيق الدكتور حاتم بن عارف الشريف.
بنظر في ترجمة النسائي: "تهذيب الكمال" (1/328)، "سير أعلام النبلاء" (14/125)، تذكرة الحفاظ" (2/698)، "طبقات الشافعية الكبرى" (3/14)، "المقفى الكبير للمقريزي" (1/398)، "البداية والنهاية" (11/123)، "بغية الراغب المتمني في ختم النسائي برواية ابن السني"، "القول المعتبر في ختم النسائي برواية ابن الأحمر" كلاهما للسخاوي، "المدخل إلى سنن الإمام النسائي" للدكتور محمد محمدي النورستاني" الإمام النسائي وكتابه المجتبى" للدكتور عمر إيمان أبي  بكر.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نفع الله بكم.

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم
بارك الله فيكم

----------

